# NREMT Testing Deadline Exception



## armywifeemt (May 20, 2009)

Has anybody ever heard of the NREMT approving an exception to their testing deadline?

Due to a series of events in my life, I didn't pass my cognitive exam until a year and seven months following my class (it was my first attempt) and practical exam. That was within the testing deadline, but because it was more than a year after my practical exam I was required to take the practical exam again. My application date on the NREMT website was May 21, and I finally took my practical exam again today, thinking I had.. well, until tomorrow to do it. Apparently my application was created three weeks following the end of my course, though.

So.. thus far I have taken and passed the practical exam twice, but unfortunately the second time was three weeks outside of my deadline.

In the last two years my college closed down, I moved cross country three times, got married, had my husband deploy, and cared for a family member's two toddlers for a couple of months.. I know that two years is a reasonable amount of time to complete the testing in, but I do have a rather extraordinary situation and I was under the impression that my deadline to test was two years from my application date, and saw nothing in my profile to indicate otherwise. I don't think three weeks makes or breaks my ability to be a competent EMT, and if I have to take the class again it will be expensive (not so great in this economy), time consuming, and delay my entry into a paramedic program. I'd be willing to do it, but I'd like to avoid it if I can.

Does anybody know of the NREMT certification department ever approves exceptions to the testing deadline in situations with extenuating circumstances such as mine? Thanks for any help anyone may be able to give.


----------



## reaper (May 20, 2009)

Best you just call and ask them. Explain it all out. Worst they can say is no!


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (May 21, 2009)

_*I agree with Reaper-just call them and explain. You really have been through some circumstances, it sounds like, and the EMT world needs someone like you! Good Luck, and congrats on passing the practical exam! (twice!:wacko*_


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 21, 2009)

I suggest calling them but don't be surprised if they say no. I can assure you they hear some tearful stories but in reality that is not their fault and if they make exception to one; then they have to make exception to all. The only exception policy I have heard of is those that are deployed in the military as in active duty. Even then there are specific criteria. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (May 21, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I suggest calling them but don't be surprised if they say no. I can assure you they hear some tearful stories but in reality that is not their fault and if they make exception to one; then they have to make exception to all. The only exception policy I have heard of is those that are deployed in the military as in active duty. Even then there are specific criteria.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> R/r 911



And providing exceptions for exceptional circumstances is A-OK. We are human, we err. Thus providing an exception for a good reason is only human, as well.


----------



## armywifeemt (May 28, 2009)

Okay, status update.

I contacted the NREMT via phone and spoke to the nice man in charge of certifications. He told me that while he didn't have the ability to authorize an exception to board policy, that his advice would be to write a letter and fax it in with my letter verifying that I finished my practical and the date that I finished it on, and detail all the circumstances that lead to me being outside of the deadline, and he would see that it made it to the desk of the person that COULD authorize an exception. So... any suggestions?

Now I understand why our English teachers made us learn how to write persuasive letters in high school.

It's amazing how many times in school you ask yourself, "What practical purpose will this ever serve?" Then once you get to the real world, you keep finding a practical use for all the things you learned.

I'm glad I paid attention in school, even if I was rolling my eyes at the time.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 28, 2009)

armywifeemt said:


> Okay, status update.
> 
> I contacted the NREMT via phone and spoke to the nice man in charge of certifications. He told me that while he didn't have the ability to authorize an exception to board policy, that his advice would be to write a letter and fax it in with my letter verifying that I finished my practical and the date that I finished it on, and detail all the circumstances that lead to me being outside of the deadline, and he would see that it made it to the desk of the person that COULD authorize an exception. So... any suggestions?
> 
> ...



Good points, that is the reason why college level English and Grammar should be a requirement before entrance to any medical program. 

R/r 911


----------



## msoda (Jul 7, 2009)

i'm in the same situation. i was in an accident after my course and delayed my cbt testing because i knew i wouldn't be working for quite some time. i was told the practical was valid for two years following my class. it was listed nowhere on my syllabus and profile. i honestly would've been diligent about skills-testing it if there was some mention of it... i tried finding it on the nremt website but the "certification" pages have never loaded for me. 

very frustrating. i just recently aced the cbt and i did well in my class two years ago. now i have to take it all over again. i tried asking my county's ems for some lenience on certification date but i didn't get any. i have a day left and no skills testing available anywhere, so im SOL.


----------



## armywifeemt (Jul 7, 2009)

*yay!!!*

They approved it!!! I'm gonna be certified!!!


----------



## spisco85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 7, 2009)

congrats! glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## armywifeemt (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah... me too. 

I was worried when I received my letter back so quickly after faxing my plea for an extension... and surprised by the good news, to say the least. 

I felt it was a reasonable request, but at the same time also felt they had every right to deny it.. 

It was a very short letter.. but basically they accepted my extenuating circumstances mostly due to the fact that I passed my cognitive exam well before the deadline.


----------

